# Gassing



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Seen in Daily Mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hieves-knocked-using-SLEEPING-GAS-France.html

No mention of damage to van and they continued their holiday so maybe van not secured.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

A thread in the CC forum the other day had that one Mhome alarm system had an optional gas alarm which could be incorporated with it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If it was in the Mail it is true, true I tell you!!

Dic


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

They should have had one of these (stuck to the window of the 'van next door on the aire at Richardmenil).


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] !! too many sherbets and for gods sake sleeping in a service station ( we've been doing this for 15 years and learnt nowt)and it must be gas because she didn't wake up. but what is this sleeping gas that no one knows what it is ?

lol !!

john


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

There's one reported in the Sun too. MUST be true this time :wink:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

John 
Please don't get excited
The high quality press will explain all.

I think we got gassed once and forgot to lock our camper door
Mind you two bottles of wine helped to alleviate any gas residue


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Interestly the same thing happened to friends of their's according to the article. And the Mail calls itself a newspaper! Comic for the stupid maybe, but newspaper?

I wonder if their friends got an insurance payout for the cash they lost :roll: 

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now, now Dick, this is serious. :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The hound from hell is available

No charge

If there is a gas that works on him

I need to know

Under no circumstances must you forget to lock the door 8O 

The insurance would be invalid and the paperwork would take forever

And that's before you start to clear up the mess 8O 8O :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I have commented in the comments section of the Daily Mail. Perhaps others could do the same in order to balance things up as the numpties on there seem to think gassing is a common occurrence.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

"terrifying raid took place" ? They slept through it so how was it terrifying?

"The gassing thing happened to a friend of ours in England so it made me think the same thing must have happened to us" EH?


"We’re going to beef up the security on the van though" What? block all the air vents off?


"and that it didn’t ruin our holiday" You were GASSED and ROBBED but it didn't ruin your holiday, Ummm.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. We have a gas alarm fitted by Van Bitz. Dave reckons we should be ok if this should ever happen to us. 

Val


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are heading for France tomorrow.

I am so pleased that the DM has brought this obvious risk to our attention so that we can sleep in a windy place with all windows and door( 1 only ) open in order to avoid being gassed.

That should avert the risk.

As an extra precaution we will keep the phone line open (Free calls in EU now) to Aldra, so that if Shadow hears anything he can bark down the Ether (pun intended)

Please can a professional give me a Risk Assessment analysis on this 'cun(*)ing plan'?

After two undisturbed nights I plan to phone in my 'Urgent' dispatch to the 'Panic Editor' at the DM, in order to report the effectiveness of this plan - and expect Front Page Coverage.

Be sure to buy the next three days' editions - at European prices, of course.

Geoff

P.S be very careful what sparkling wine you buy - the bubbles could be anaesthetic  :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh no not again!!!

Using anaesthetic gas is a highly skilled business that's why the training is so long and vigorous. It is a very complicated matter to get the amount of gas just right for an individual under highly controlled conditions. Yet there are supposedly certain individuals out there who are such experts they can insert exactly the right amount of gas into a motorhome, without knowing how many people, their individual weights and medical history, or where inside they are located etc to knock the occupants out without any lasting damage :roll: 

Oh purleeeeaaas !!! No one has EVER died, or even been hospitalised as the result of one of these gas attacks have they??

It's an urban myth, perpetuated by people who fail to consider logically why it simply cannot be accurate. 

It's not something that concerns me in the slightest, because it simply isn't true for the reasons I have given. 

I have a pal who is a consultant anethatist and I have discussed it with him. It's HIS arguement I have posted above. I reckon he is the expert so I am happy to believe him.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff sounds good

Shadow is on standby

Although he is disappointed he can't eat the possible intruders

Still I've given him his teddy to console him :lol: :lol: 

And I've fed him as he won't be able to eat the (possible) intruders

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I have been gassed before and here are the facts

Van door was open in the morning and there was a wet patch by the door caused by the gas canister condensation dripping off 

(I went for a **** in the middle of the night and was too drunk to remember)

Neither my wife or I woke up but we are both light sleepers

(until we drank shed loads of wine and went comatose)

We had £200 missing from my wallet 

(jesus what a bar bill - did we get a round in for everyone?)

We both had a really bad taste in our mouths that morning

(So we obviously both had a KEBAB on the way home)

There was a funny smell in the van

(Wife farted again then ................)

I might be lying about all the above

(all the above is blatant lying)


......................


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Oh no not again!!!
> 
> Using anaesthetic gas is a highly skilled business that's why the training is so long and vigorous. It is a very complicated matter to get the amount of gas just right for an individual under highly controlled conditions. Yet there are supposedly certain individuals out there who are such experts they can insert exactly the right amount of gas into a motorhome, without knowing how many people, their individual weights and medical history, or where inside they are located etc to knock the occupants out without any lasting damage :roll:
> 
> ...


Andy

You are quite right - most of us know this, which is why we are taking it light-heartedly.

You are welcome to join in  - you might do a better job :wink: 

Geoff


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Please be aware that these may be in short supply until the production line is increased.

Every effort will be made to fulfil your orders but delays may inadvertently occur and apologies will be forthcoming from the manufacturers as soon as they sober up!

https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/gas-attack-products


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope it puts people off going or at least I hope it keeps them on campsites. The less Brits over there the better for us. More of this ****e in the papers I say.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi does anyone know where I can get an alarm fitted to alert me of gas attacks such as this? 

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Much as it pains me to sound like a smug git - please read the last sentence in this post of only 4 days ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2198786.html#2198786

How do I do it?? I amaze myself sometimes!! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *KeithChesterfield Wrote: *Please be aware that these may be in short supply until the production line is increased.
> 
> Every effort will be made to fulfil your orders but delays may inadvertently occur and apologies will be forthcoming from the manufacturers as soon as they sober up!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/gas-attack-products


they just double in price due to admin costs! 

Im going to be rich beyond my wildest dreams!!! :twisted:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*!!*

"It's an urban myth, perpetuated by people who fail to consider logically why it simply cannot be accurate."

Now MrPlodd is absolutely correct in his assessment of the reporting skills of the Daily Mail who ran the story.

Can we all please therefore continue to treat their "NEWS" with the same contempt.................particularly if it refers to Romanians .......benefit scroungers...............do gooders or the health and safety brigade. Oh and all those who are on strike today.

As I said before it makes me glad to be part of this site whilst others (apparently just like us)are consuming themselves about.............well just about everything really.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally - summer is here. I have been waiting for a gassing thread. Now that we have one the summer really has arrived.

And this settles it! I'm off to France tomorrow!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful time, Christine.

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The comments at the bottom of the article are doing my nut in. I tried to add one with a link to the statement from the Royal College of Anesthetists but I suspect its been pulled as it completely destroys the whole article.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Excuse me

I am trying to hire out the hound from hell

No charge

I just want a week or so of peace, gassing welcome 

And yes you will all be gassed or worse
( what's worse)

But the antidote is here

Shadow the hound from hell

If no one breaks in you will need to feed him

Terms and conditions are attached

Aldra


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can get an alarm fitted to alert me of gas attacks such as this?
> 
> Dick


You can have my SopoAlarm gas detector, only thing is I got fed up of turning it on every night and can't remember where the key is


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *KeithChesterfield Wrote: *Please be aware that these may be in short supply until the production line is increased.
> >
> > Every effort will be made to fulfil your orders but delays may inadvertently occur and apologies will be forthcoming from the manufacturers as soon as they sober up!
> >
> ...


Just a couple of queries about those gas masks you supplied Barry.

Is the WD 1944 the type or the serial number and do they come in any other colour than Olive Green?

Thanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: !!*



Webby1 said:


> . . . . . . "do gooders or the health and safety brigade. Oh and all those who are on strike today.


Ahh,- so your of the opinion that public service workers -(notice I said workers not highly paid management) DON'T deserve to pursue a decent working wage ???

Get real 
- the general public 'worker' is being shafted left, right & centre by the government who one the one hand make massive concessions to their millionaire buddies, do everything they can for the wankers, opps, I mean bankers, whilst on the other hand squeeze us harder & harder . . . Or maybe you're one of the 'buddies' & don't care about the hoi polloi.
(Synonyms for hoi polloi, which also express the same or similar contempt for such people, include "the great unwashed", "the plebeians" or "plebs", "the rabble", "riffraff", "the herd".
:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh good, we haven't had a good gassing story for ages! 

So it's yet another reason not to buy, read, or even wipe your arse with, the Daily Moan :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You are talking sense Vic but at the wrong table I'm afraid. The union bashing is on another thread  

Dick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Vicdicdoc 

I work in the public sector now, I didn't strike, because there is simply not enough money floating around to pay us any more.

Blair and Brown borrowed and spent far more than the country could afford, this lot (not perfect by any means) are trying to put things right. I have a job, I haven't had a pay rise in 4 years, BUT I STILL HAVE A JOB AND A SALARY, I am grateful for that. I would LIKE more pay! but I am realistic enough to realise that it simply isn't going to happen.

Those who went on strike today have done themselves, and their cause no good at all, they have simply made the majority of the country angry.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Hi does anyone know where I can get an alarm fitted to alert me of gas attacks such as this?
> 
> Dick


That very reputable company CAK Tanks will happily supply and presumably fit a gas alarm for you which ..........



> detects LPG, Propane, Butane and Methane Gas and Anaesthetic KO- Gas.


http://www.leisurelines.net/extra-remote-gas-sensor-kombi-alarm-2030-p.asp


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> Vicdicdoc
> 
> I work in the public sector now, I didn't strike, because there is simply not enough money floating around to pay us any more.
> 
> ...


************************

Too bloody right they borrowed (£127+billion at the last estimate) to bail out the banks. Would you rather they hadn't mr plodd then take it up on the strike thread, you known you want to 

Dick


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

This is an issue that needs to be aired at the highest level.
Gas is no laughing matter.
It is time for MHF members to stand together (not too close) and strike for more protection (money)
Parliament would be aghast if they were aware of the problem. 
A 'Gas awareness' week should be introduced.
What about a 'Guess the Gas' competition...........with the first prize a shrink wrap machine for the van.

I know I shouldn't be laughing .......that poor couple were really serious about their headache. 
Time to put this issue in the gas locker for another year.
Ian


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I came across this letter (below) from the Royal College of Anaethetists on the Out and About Live website. I wouldn't normally copy information from another website but in the interests of dissemination, and hopefully to knock this issue on the head, here it is

.............................................................................................."I can give you a categorical assurance that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious with ether without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect of the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a rag, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day.

There are much more powerful agents around now, some of which are almost odourless. However, these would be unlikely to be able to achieve the effect you describe, and the cost would be huge enough to deter any thief unless he was after the crown jewels. The only practicable agent is probably the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege - I advised the BBC on their programme about this. The general feeling is that they used an agent which is not available outside the KGB!

Finally, unsupervised anaesthesia, which is what we are really talking about is very dangerous. In the Moscow siege about 20% of victims died from asphyxia, because their airways were unprotected. If the reports you talk about are true I would have expected a significant number of deaths or cases of serious brain damage to have been reported."

I hope this information is helpful to you.

The Royal College of Anaesthetists

............................................................................................[/I]


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That declaration has been around for a long time Mike.

The problem is it's longer than two sentences and contains a few words of more than two syllables. :roll: 

Fortunately most of us on here can handle that . . . but obviously it's far too erudite for (some) journalists!!

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gas alarm

Detect Methane, well that's no flipping good in our van we'd need ear defenders too, and how would it detect KO gas if no one knows WTF KO gas is made up of.

Propane, Tick, Butane, Tick, the rest is pure unadulterated ballcocks methinks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the villains doing the gassing weren't so environmentally friendly we wouldn't have a problem . . . but they always tidy up after themselves and take the empty cylinders home! 8O

I heard that some of them use a huge cylinder _(cheaper in bulk, whatever gas it is!)_ and tow it on an A-Frame. :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Insurance Scam?

I couldn't possible comment!*

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I ever meet any of the prats that have written the comments at the bottom of the article I will gas them myself. Thankfully there has been the odd sensible comment dispelling the myth which of course are ignored by the masses of wail readers who if you listen to you would never leave safe and lovely Britain for mainland Europe as death robbery and gas awaits you on every corner. 

I need a lie down.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

*another gassing{daily mirror}*

oops.sorry.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> If the villains doing the gassing weren't so environmentally friendly we wouldn't have a problem . . . but they always tidy up after themselves and take the empty cylinders home! 8O
> 
> I heard that some of them use a huge cylinder _(cheaper in bulk, whatever gas it is!)_ and tow it on an A-Frame. :wink:


Yes but so as not to make it too obvious what they are up to they park it around the corner and out of sight.

Then they decant some of the gas from the large cylinder to a smaller one using a cheap adaptor they bought of ebay, making sure (using a set of luggage scales) they only fill the smaller cylinder to 80% capacity.

They then select their victim(s) by number of bottles in the pile outside the door - mineral water doesn't count. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bloody idiot Stanner! 8O 

That's another cup of coffee almost poured over the keyboard as I wetted my drawers! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my God has some one been gassed! 8O 8O 8O ..

Just goes to show how little we know.... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The Truth - I give you the Truth!

I have it on good authority from a man who I spoke to at an Aire last year who'd had a chat about gassing to someone whose brother-in-law's stepson had seen a couple of Motorhome owners returning from a visit to a vineyard in the Loire valley who had been gassed.

Apparently the gassed couple had woken one morning with excruciating headaches and found the man's wallet had been emptied during the night and all his holiday money was missing.

Their normally vicious mongrel dog had not raised the alarm, in fact the dog seemed quite subdued, and there was a terrible odour in the Motorhome.

After cleaning away the wine and brandy glasses the wife realised that the only way they could have all slept through the ordeal was to have been gassed and the man with the missing wallet agreed with her.

Despite their normal bottle of rouge each, the half a bottle of Hennessey and a takeaway they obviously hadn't over indulged and they considered they would still have been compos mentis throughout the night.

The man later discovered a large pile of his dog's excrement in the drivers side foot-well and also wondered why his wife had gone bargain hunting in the local town despite her claiming to be brassic the day before.

Still, as they'd already reported the robbery to the local Gendarmerie there didn't seem much point in altering the story any more than the slight over-elaboration they had already presented to the French Police.

Luckily they were able to recount the tale to an eager Daily Mail reporter who was on holiday at the same campsite as them and who was generous in his offers of liquid refreshment for the couple's story.

So it came to pass in a land far across the sea a myth grew amongst the gullible travelling holiday makers that gassing was rife.
And in the sixty-third year of our Monarchs reign did the story continue it's passage as more and more irritating sods added fuel to the fictitious rubbish posted in a British newspaper.
And lo, it came to pass that from a great height did a penetrating shaft of ….............

*This unfinished manuscript was found alongside a Motorhome abandoned in rural France and the owners were never traced. *


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I posted below the story a few hours ago, but it's not pooped up yet, I wonder why.

What a load of Cobblers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gassing

What's wrong with you all

I've been gassed on numerous occasions

The hound has been gassed

Could have been down to him phew

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant Keith! 

Of course we should be grateful. The more stories like this the more space we will find on aires and the like in Terror strucken France! 

Many an evening Ive laid half comatosed in me recliner outside the van all alone in some wild camping spot up an Alp 50 miles from civilisation thinking tonight will be the night we will be robbed, gassed and liberated of the €14 I had left from the French Market. 

Oddly though Ive woken up the next morning with the van door still open, keys still left in the bike ignition, sat nav still on the grass and with a bit of luck half a bottle of Leffe and still no robbery!  

Always though somehow the €14 has reduced to about €11.50 and always when your cleaning the van when you get home the change turns up in the levellers bag in the garage or on the back of the scooter rack.

Im giving up motorhoming. Its way to dangerous.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You're right barryd – the less who go over to France the more room there is for the rest of us and we don't want France running out of baguettes.

We go on Monday (yes, I know it's Bastille Day) and the more vacant spots for overnight parking the better to enjoy life on the open roads of France.

As a precaution I've ordered a couple of Fruitcake Gasmasks © for us and one for the dog.

Also I've fitted a sign on the rear of the MH saying “There's s*d all worth nicking so go elsewhere” - that should stop 'em in their tracks!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Apparently you now get a free gas mask with eveyr breathaliser kit in parlezvous


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Serves you all right if you are gassed :lol: 

Take precautions 8O 

What precautions I'm not sure

But take them anyway   
Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The scariest thing that has come from this Daily Wail story for me is two emails I got yesterday from (non MH'ing) friends who had read this and were concerned for our safety. The scary bit being that we have friends who actually read the bloody rag! 

8O 

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *aldra said; * Take precautions 8O............


incomplete response...... please clarify.......

*WHERE TO ?*

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

alhod said:


> The scariest thing that has come from this Daily Wail story for me is two emails I got yesterday from (non MH'ing) friends who had read this and were concerned for our safety. The scary bit being that we have friends who actually read the bloody rag!
> 
> 8O
> 
> Alan


Your friends are not alone. The Daily Mail has overtaken the New York Times to become the world's most visited newspaper website, according to online tracking service Comscore.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Mike48 said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > The scariest thing that has come from this Daily Wail story for me is two emails I got yesterday from (non MH'ing) friends who had read this and were concerned for our safety. The scary bit being that we have friends who actually read the bloody rag!
> ...


Now that is really scary - the world getting their impressions of British life and opinions from the Daily Grail :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. If your going to risk going over to France do not forget your pets! They have no say in the matter. Purchase one of our gas alarms as linked to earlier in the thread but do not forget the mask for your beloved pet.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, you've got it all wrong, Barry. One should take the pet along and use it like the old miners used to do with canaries - you know when it keels over it's time to put on your gas mask......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's it mike

Every motor home should have a built in canary :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

What would be interesting is to know what kind of response you get from your insurer if you claim to have been gassed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Christine600 wrote: *What would be interesting is to know what kind of response you get from your insurer if you claim to have been gassed.


Probably a better one than "oh, I got hammered last night, left my wallet and sat nav on the dashboard and the door open". Especially if the local Rozzers are daft enough to backup your story.

I have always assumed these stories are fabricated _for_ insurance scams.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please, purleeeeze keep the links to stories in the Daily Doohdah coming.

In the middle of the gassing (sic) article there is a further link:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-fired-Russian-Bolshoi-fat-left-injured.html

Far more interesting!

And have you seen the piccy links at the RHS to semi/scantily/partially/-dressed celebrities?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...MAJOR-sideboob-arriving-home-John-Legend.html

Far too exciting for me at my age :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the last one is very sexist, I walk around with no top on anytime I want to, OK, not the prettiest Fat Ba*tard in town, but I feel it's time that women were entitled to do the same, with impunity, I'm all for feminine rights to have the same laws and attitudes that men have enjoyed/suffered for years.

Come on girls you have our support , chuck away your bras


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang on a mo - if you chuck away your bras you certainly wouldn't have any support :lol: 

After a millisecond of reflection - I would be more than happy to provide any support necessary 

PS Was it Ken or Liz who posted that. I have my suspicions!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Better late than never


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I was gassed tonight and if Andy eats anything with gluten in when l am at home as opposed to working away (he is gluten intolerant) he is going to be buried under the patio... :twisted: 

Shadow l can assure you will not be as bad as my other half...Andy is so bad that there was some extra crashes as Brian (in spirit) and our Guardian Angels fainted at the smell.


----------

